# GÓC SÁNG TẠO > Khu vực lập trình > Những vấn đề khác >  Mua thuốc cường dương của ấn độ ở đâu tphcm

## edumesavn

Mua thuốc cường dương của ấn độ ở đâu tphcm?

Bạn từng nghe bạn bè giới thiệu mình có một loại thuốc cường dương của Ấn độ, nghe nói là hiệu quả lắm. Và cứ thế truyền tai nhau về loại thuốc cường dương này. Vậy Thuốc cường dương của Ấn độ có gì đặc biệt mà khiến nhiều người tìm kiếm đến như vậy?

Hiện nay trên thị trường có vô vàn loại thuốc cường dương, từ chính hãng tới “xách tay”. Hôm nay chúng tôi sẽ tổng hợp một vài loại khác nhau trong đó có thuốc cường dương của ấn độ, và giới thiệu cho bạn đọc nơi mua thuốc cường dương của ấn độ ở đâu tphcm uy tín nhất hiện nay.

*Thuốc cường dương của Ấn Độ Siloflam 100*

Thuốc cường dương Ấn Độ siloflam là sản phẩm thuộc công ty Flamingo Pharmaceuticals Ltd – India sản xuất. Đây là loại thuốc cường dương được nhiều người ví như Viagra của Úc vì nó cùng thành phần sidenafil và hiệu quả ngang ngửa chín mười với Viagra.

Thành phần chính của thuốc siloflam là hoạt chất Sidenafil. Hoạt chất này đã được các bộ ngành kiểm định an toàn và cho phép sử dụng để điều chế thuốc cường dương. Có cùng thành phần Sidenafil giống với Viagra, hiệu quả cương dương của Siloflam được khách phản hồi cực kỳ tốt. Thuốc Siloflam hiện được nhập chính ngạch qua công ty  cổ phần Dược thiết bị y tế Đà Nẵng, trên mỗi vỏ hộp đều có tem nhà nhập khẩu và hạn sử dụng cụ thể rõ ràng. Mỗi viên Siloflam có tác dụng cường dương trong 24 giờ, mỗi lần nam giới chỉ cần sử dụng 1 viên là đủ để “thằng lính” cương cứng mạnh mẽ.


Thuốc cường dương của Ấn Độ Siloflam là loại thuốc cường dương được nhiều người tìm kiếm hiện nay
>> Xem thêm: Thuốc Viagra là thuốc gì? giá Viagra hàng xịn hộp 4 viên tphcm?

*Thuốc cường dương Ấn Độ Kamagra*

Thêm một loại thuốc cường dương Ấn Độ tốt mà bạn không thể bỏ qua đó chính là sản phẩm Kamagra. Thuốc Kamagra có xuất xứ từ công ty Ajanta Pharma Limited –  Ấn Độ, địa chỉ sản xuất được ghi rõ trên bao bì. Sản phẩm được nhập khẩu bởi công ty Cổ phần Dược liệu Trung ương 2 nhập khẩu. Kamagra được bào chế dạng viên nén, có hàm lượng 50mg và 100mg. Thuốc Kamagra hoạt động theo cơ chế tăng lưu lượng máu trong cơ thể đến cơ quan sinh dục, nhờ vào đó mà chỉ cần 1 viên Kamagra duy nhất cũng đủ cho bạn giữ được sự cương cứng, sung mãn suốt 24 giờ sau đó.

Ngoài 2 dòng thuốc cường dương Ấn Độ nổi tiếng bên trên, những loại cường dương đến từ Úc hay cường dương của Việt Nam sản xuất cũng đem lại hiệu quả cương dương mạnh mẽ. Tất cả đều là những sản phẩm chính hãng, nhập khẩu trực tiếp và hiện được bán tại thuoccuongduonghcm.info.



Kamagra cũng là một loại thuốc cường dương của ấn độ được nhiều người ưa chuộng
Mua thuốc cường dương của ấn độ ở đâu tphcm? Quý khách hàng có thể đặt hàng online trên website Thuoccuongduonghcm.info (hoặc .net) chúng tôi sẽ gọi điện xác nhận đơn hàng và giao hàng tận nơi nhanh chóng. Hotline giải quyết mọi đóng góp, khiếu nại: 08.8808.4098

Thuốc cường dương Viagra nhập khẩu Úc:  được Pfizer Australia sản xuất. Nhập khẩu và phân phối bởi đại diện Pfizer tại Việt Nam. Nơi sản xuất và phân phối được in rõ trên bao bì, hướng dẫn sử dụng bằng tiếng Việt rõ ràng cho người Việt Nam sử dụng. Hàng này thường chất lượng cao, kiểm nghiệm nghiêm ngặt trước khi tung ra thị trường. Ít tác dụng phụ. Tuy nhiên giá thành cao hơn tất cả. 1 viên Viagra 50mg có giá thành từ 150.000 đồng tới 200.000 đồng. Đối với đô 100mg thì giá cao hơn, khoảng 250.000 đồng/ 1 viên.

Thuốc cường dương Việt Nam sản xuất: Đại diện là Viga New,  Adagrin… được kiểm nghiệm chất lượng an toàn cho người sử dụng, hiệu quả tốt. Do sản xuất trong nước nên giá thành cạnh tranh hơn những loại trên. Hướng dẫn sử dụng rõ ràng bằng Tiếng Việt. Nếu không sính ngoại thì các loại Thuốc cường dương của Việt Nam cũng dùng rất tốt.

Cuối cùng là thuốc cường dương “xách tay” Mỹ, Nhật, Thái Lan, Hồng Kong… nhưng đa số là nhập lậu từ anh bạn láng giềng Trung Quốc về. Những loại này giá thành loạn, người bán thích thì bán cao, không thích thì bán thấp, bởi giá nhập rất rẻ. Bán thế nào cũng đem lại lợi nhuận khủng. Đặc biệt, những loại này thường không có ghi đơn vị nhập khẩu, chỉ ghi nơi sản xuất là công ty A, công ty B nhưng tìm ra được địa chỉ những công ty này thì khó hơn đi tìm vàng. Ngay cả anh Google cũng không biết.




Một loại thuốc cường dương Trung Quốc toàn chữ con giun, không ai có thể đọc nổi nó là cái gì
Thuốc cường dương là mặt hàng sinh lý, nó ảnh hưởng trực tiếp đến sức khỏe tình dục của bạn. Đối với những sản phẩm cường dương trôi nổi không có nơi sản xuất, toàn chữ nước ngoài, thành phần mơ hồ, hạn sử dụng không có… thì hiệu quả đâu không thấy, chỉ thấy rước thêm hàng tá tác dụng phụ xấu cho sức khỏe bản thân. Thuốc cường dương HCM cam kết 100% sản phẩm bán ra chính hãng, hoàn tiền gấp 3 nếu khách hàng phát hiện hàng giả, hàng nhái tại cửa hàng chúng tôi. Mọi thắc mắc cần được tư vấn về các loại thuốc cường dương tốt xin vui lòng liên hệ số 08.88008.4098 hoặc ghé trực tiếp cửa hàng tại 26 Trần Quang Diệu, phường 13, quận 3.



Hoàn tiền gấp 3 nếu phát hiện hàng giả hàng nhái
Tag: Mua thuoc cuong duong cua an do o dau tphcm

----------

